# Sumerville Whites



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

There is my first year to try and fish for whites in Sumerville and was wondering if they have started into the creeks? Thanks


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Going this weekend if it does not rain to much. They should be starting by know slowly any way.JWCOOP


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

It has been on and off according to some of the reports that people are posting. I usually do not go up to Somerville until April and May for white bass and hybrids action. They are usually abundant in numbers where you can usually limit out fairly quick. Here is a thread where many of the folks have been posting their reports for Lake Somerville and the creeks above the lake; http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1808900#Post1808900.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

There has not been enough rain to really jump start the run. I have been out a fet times to check the conditions. There are a few fish holding in the deep holes, but a little rain to rasie the levels of the creeks would really help. Might try to go this weekend just to get out of the house.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Was there yesterday caught 15 Big ones water low but is moving i was at newman and it took 6 hours for those fish but had a good walk. later JWCOOP


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

It was painfully slow out at Newmans this morning. Parking lot was full of trucks (literally....full) and I only saw 2 people w/ more than 5 fish on the stringer and most people had caught nothing. I went to Yegau and it was less than 18" deep in most spots.....need rain badly!


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Went to NB yesterday parking lot got full quick. Everyone was headed towards the lake so I went the other way. Managed to pull out some nice ones in the holes. Bite was slow, but we need more water in the creeks and I think it is still a little early for the real rush to hit. All the areas that I fish were all really low and had to work to find holes that looked like trying. Hoping for some rain to raise the water levels.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

they should start up strongly in about 2 weeks if we can get some rain!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

My son went to NB yesterday ended up with 8 . We do need rain, hopefully to day is the day.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I forgot how to get to Newman's. Went once last year and totally forgot. Can someone help me? I live in College Station. Thanks!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Its around Nails creek off of cr 125.Laterjwcoop


----------

